# Asus K8V-SE Deluxe Bios/Flash Help!



## P11 (May 7, 2005)

I have a Asus K8V-SE Deluxe MB and i want to flash my BIOS to the newer version could someone please explain to me how to do this with a removable usb drive, and also the steps i need to take...i find the steps on the internet to confusing. Thx! :smile:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Some asus boards come with a program called asus update, I have used this before and it is pretty straigh forward and lets you update from a windows enviroment.
Be warned though updating a bios can result in your board becomming a piece of scrap so I don't recommend updating just for the sake of having the latest bios. I would only update if you require the fixes the new bios offers.
you will have a copy of asus update on the cd that came with your board, make sure to update it with the latest version of the program, from memory there is a update feature


----------



## P11 (May 7, 2005)

ok, i have the asus update program...version 6. Now, i cant really understand the steps could someone please explain it to me.


----------



## nmathew (May 11, 2005)

OK. There are a few ways to do this, I'm going to explain the one I used earlier this week.


Go here:

Linky

Download the K8V SE Deluxe BIOS 1006 and save the .zip file to your desktop.

Open Asus update and select save current BIOS ot a file. Save it somewhere. This will be a fallback incase something implodes.

select "Update BIOS from a file"

click next

Under types of files select zipped BIOS file *.zip

click Flash.
Make sure it says sucessful. If not, DO NOT restart and reflash the BIOS until you're successful.

Restart


This next one is important. I had this happen when flashing this board once. I restarted and it wouldn't post. After cussing, I decided to reset the CMOS. This is like formatting your BIOS so that no settings remain but the factory defaults.

Unplug the computer. Open your case. Above and to the left of the battery on the motherboard (to the right of PCI slot 1 and under the AGP slot) there is a jumper. That jumper covers the bottom 2 of three small metal pins. Move it so that it covers the top 2. Count to 5. Move it back down to the bottom 2 pins. Plug in your computer, boot.


----------

